
Jack Dorsey Only Eats One Meal a Day - awiesenhofer
https://www.gq.com/story/jack-dorsey-only-eats-one-meal-a-day
======
claudiawerner
Intermittent fasting is gaining popularity, but it's hard for me to tell which
aspect (if we must choose) provides the benefit: either there is something
inherent in fasting for 24 hours (one meal a day, "OMAD") itself which
promotes "health" or weight loss, or it is simply that it's difficult to eat
too much in one nutritionally balanced meal. Anecdotally, I've been doing this
for about three months and I noticed both that I am fine with eating less (the
"stomach shrinking" phenomenon), possibly due to the nature of fasting
teaching my body that it doesn't need to eat so much _and_ that I have lost a
non-insignificant amount of weight - and even at this rate, I was being rather
lax with it, taking days off (i.e eating two or three meals a day) now and
then (which usually left me feeling bloated).

In my experience, people tend to severely underestimate how much energy they
are consuming, often neglecting to take into account chips (one of those small
cans of Pringles has something like 400 calories) and more egregiously,
sugared soft drinks which don't leave one feeling very full.

~~~
tracker1
Even if you are carb/glucose centered intake your body is able to clear more
carbs with less insulin and other side effects in one meal than spread out
over the day. It takes anywhere from 8-14 hours for people to get to ketosis
or after eating (unless eating keto and already adapted). Autophagy starts at
a similar point, which can have significant benefits anywhere from a couple
hours a day to a 5-7 or 14 day fast.

Most of the research on fasting beyond 7 days shows that it's mostly going to
only benefit weight loss. OMAD makes calorie management generally a lot
easier. Most people have a hard time eating more than they should in under an
hour or so a day. I mean, you could literally eat that much in candy, but most
other sources would be difficult.

OMAD also allows for a longer, low-insulin and lower glucose window (depending
on macro intake). The benefits will vary though. Eating 1-2 meals a day and
not snacking or consuming anything sweetened (sugar or artificial) between
meals is enough for most people to normalize their weight if not already obese
and/or diabetic.

Eat clean first... cut the sugars, grains, legumes and refined seed oils
(vegetable oils) first. Stop snacking second. 1-2 meals third. Longer fasting
fourth. ... depends on how bad off you are. Some physical activity and weight
lifting is generally beneficial but intake is the primary factor regarding
overall weight and health.

------
leptoniscool
Isn't the whole "3 meals a day" a modern invention? Maybe 1 meal a day is the
natural diet of humans..

~~~
tracker1
OMAD (One Meal A Day) is probably more than a lot of primitive man ate. Unless
stopping near some fruit or nut bearing bushes or trees during their season
that is, where they likely engorged themselves for a while.

The rest may have been filled with fishing or hunting or otherwise foraging.
More time looking for food than eating it. Given the benefits of fasting and
time restricted eating, I'd say OMAD is probably very natural.

Dr. Jason Fung is pretty much considered a leading expert on fasting in
general, even if his presentation is a bit folksy. There was also a lot of
cold war era Russian research on fasting benefits.

When eating paleo and more so with keto, I find a lot of people naturally
gravitate to 1-2 meals a day once they stop snacking between planned meals. A
lot of people aren't hungry at breakfast, and often will lead to one larger
and one smaller meal over time.

For the past year and a half, my advice to most people is eat clean first.
Avoid refined sugars, all grains and legumes and avoid refined seed oils
(vegetable oils, anything not cold pressed or animal derived). Vegetarian can
be an option above that, but will generally include legumes. It's hard to be
vegetarian without refined foods or legumes (common allergen).

When cutting starchy foods, and getting a bit more fat, eating _lots_ of
veggies or not, once past the hormone driven cravings it's pretty easy. Social
queues are much harder though.

------
forkLding
I did this before but was mainly because was too lazy and busy to eat.

~~~
egypturnash
My life. :)

I gotta wonder if Dorsey has intermittent snacking going on, I find I'm pretty
damn functional on one meal plus semi-healthy snacks (mixed nuts/berries/small
chocolate bits, mostly).

------
runamok
If he is walking 10 miles a day that's ~1000 calories. Assuming he needs
another 1500-ish how is it possible to eat 2000+ calories in one sitting? I
imagine in reality he is grazing on snacks/fruit all day or something but what
do I know? I'm CEO of 0 companies...

------
toomuchtodo
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intermittent_fasting](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intermittent_fasting)

------
ohiovr
Friend of mine did this. I don't have the discipline.

------
rkwasny
Kidney stones in 3.. 2.. 1..

~~~
BasicObject
Care to explain why this would give someone kidney stones? I've been on a
variation of the 5-2 diet (eat 5 days a week, fast 2 days a week) for about 7
years. I've had kidney stones once in my life but it was years before I ever
tried fasting/keto/5-2.

------
herrrk
Sounds kind of eating disorder-y. Orthorexia? Manorexia?

